# New tank! But cloudy water?



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! Last time I posted on here I had my fish Gamma in a half gallon, un-filtered and un-heated tank. The temperature in my college room was usually quite warm so the tank was around 70-72 degrees, but not warm enough. Gamma never seemed to mind but I wanted it to be better.

So, for Christmas, I asked for and received a Tetra Cube 3-gallon tank! I set it up, conditioned the water, and let the Whisper 3i filter run overnight the day after Christmas. Yesterday, I went on a shopping spree and spent a good chunk of money on things for the new tank; plants, extra bio-bag filter cartridges, bloodworms, a gravel vacuum, tetra aquasafe conditioner (for when my current tablets run out), and the kicker: a 25w heater! 

I set up the decorations inside the tank and hooked up the heater, and then, 20 hours after I had first put the conditioned water in, I scooped Gamma into a plastic bag with old water and let her float around in the new tank for awhile before releasing her. At the time, the water temperature in both tanks was equal at about 70. Once Gamma was in the new tank and exploring it, I set the heater to warm to 80 degrees (thank God it's adjustable!). I did remove one artificial plant because it was too rough. 

However, I put Gamma in the tank around 2pm, and then by 2am early this morning, the tank had become heavily clouded and the lid was covered in condensation (though this may have been because the heater had already warmed the tank water to 80 and that was much warmer than the surrounding air). I freaked out and ran a water test, which returned no ammonia and good for everything else, as expected after just 12 hours. 

I'm just worried, is the cloudiness dangerous for my fish? I heard that it could be part of the cycling process, but I haven't done anything to start that. I read the sticky on water changes for my tank, which is twice weekly: 1 50% and 1 50% with gravel vacuuming. Thanks for the help!


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some pictures of what it looked like right after I set it up and then what it looked like this morning.


----------



## BettaPeace23 (Dec 24, 2013)

It's a new tank, it is just cycling. It should clear up soon. Very normal to happen soon after set up in my experience. The process starts on it's own after you get all set up. Good luck with everything and congrats on the new tank! 

I do recommend live plants. They are all that I use. If using fake ones go with the silk ones.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay thanks for the prompt reply! I wasn't totally sure a 3 gallon tank could cycle. I'll look into some live plants too! Today the tank is still cloudy, but improved slightly. I'm not sure if I should do a 50% water change now or wait one more day, I don't want to disrupt the cycling if it is happening.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Mines on it's third day, and this morning it looks a little cloudy also. But it's not as cloudy as yours. It will clear up. This has happened to me lots of times. Not to worry.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry double post*


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

But thank you, I feel reassured now!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

xxxthebxxx said:


> But thank you, I feel reassured now!


How is your tank today?
Mine cleared up again.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

The tank isn't fully clear, but it seems to have improved quite a bit!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking good! A couple more days and it will be fine.
Here's mine. I can't get a straight pic of it with the dumb little camera I have.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow your tank looks spectacular! I really like the thermometer used as a decoration haha. 
One quick question, do you recommend changing the water while I wait for the cloudiness to clear?


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

xxxthebxxx said:


> Wow your tank looks spectacular! I really like the thermometer used as a decoration haha.
> One quick question, do you recommend changing the water while I wait for the cloudiness to clear?


:lol: Yeah the thermometer is one of two I have in there right now to keep an eye on the temp and make sure the heater is doing it's job. Not permanent.

No, don't change it. Is it any clearer than yesterday?
I just went and added Buddy last night, and this morning the water was cleared up. I did add one of his plants also from his other tank.
I won't be doing a partial water change until this coming Sunday.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, it is certainly clearer than yesterday so I'll hold off on the water change. I hope it cleans up completely in the next couple days!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

xxxthebxxx said:


> Yes, it is certainly clearer than yesterday so I'll hold off on the water change. I hope it cleans up completely in the next couple days!


And how is the tank looking today?


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking clearer still! Should be fully clear in a day or two now.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, looking good. Hang in there, it will be clear soon.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Show me your updated pic for today.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

The reflection makes it look a little worse than it really is, it's just about clear now. I think I'll do the first 50% water change tomorrow and see what happens! Thank you for continually checking my updates


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I was just talking with a fellow Aquarium friend, and we both agreed, no need to change the water. It won't help it clear up any faster, and your trying to build up your good bacterias. 
I'm not changing mine this weekend. I know I use to do it every couple weeks or more. 
Just keep an eye on your ammonia levels, if they go up, then do a partial.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay I won't change it then, I'll run a test and hopefully all will be good. Thank you both for the heads up!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, and I wanna see your updated pic tomorrow. OK?


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Waiting patiently for todays picture. ;-)


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry for the late update, but here's the pictures I just took! With a white kitchen surrouding the tank there's still pesky reflections in the pictures, but looking into the tank I can read the find print on the heater from one side of the tank to the other. Still a slight amount of cloudiness, but just about gone!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks good. Yeah I have just a tad of haze left in my tank too, but I'm not worried about it.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

From this angle, without any reflections, it looks much better! This is what the water really looks like.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh well heck then your doing great! Reflections are a pain.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Well thank you! I did notice when I touched the police car in the tank that it has a thin layer of slime on it, nothing major but I assume it is the good bacteria finally attaching to everything?


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Now that I looked at mine, it is clear. It's those ol' LED's that make it look that way.
Yeah I have some slime on my stuff too. They didn't have any algae snails at Pectco yesterday, so I'll have to wait for them to get some in to take care of that.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

You believe it is algae? My tank is never exposed to direct sunlight, so I wasn't aware it could still occur.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Sure, algae doesn't need sunlight to form. Light is all it needs.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Good thing I picked up a scraper that came attached to my gravel vacuum. As far as an algae snail goes, what species is compatible with female betta fish? I don't want either to eat each other.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

The Nerite snail is a good one. Although some bettas will eat their eyes off, they do grow back.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Check your private messages.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I did, thanks so much!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Your welcome.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Change your water (50%) right now. It's been 5 days. Bacteria live on the surfaces not in the water column, so frequent water changes do not effect the cycle.

That clear slime on everything is biofilm. It's where the nitrifying bacteria live. How much bacteria is in there won't be known for a while. 

What are your readings for ammonia? Never let it read more than 0.25ppm without doing a 50%wc.

Use Prime water conditioner (by Sechem) with water changes @ 2-drops/gal of tank size and 1-drop/gal daily while cycling. Prime detoxifies ammonia, important while cycling. Tetra Aquasafe does not.

No rush, but eventually you'll want to replace the 3i filter with a good sponge filter. The 3i is poorly designed and does not filter.. It also does not provide much active sponge/media volume to house your nitrifying bacteria colony. The airpump is OK.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm conditioning a gallon and a half of water now for a change, but I have a problem that I never used to encounter without a heater. Am I going to have to purchase a separate heater to warm the new water so it is close to the water temperature in the tank now? 
I do actually have a 7.5 Watt under gravel heater that I originally intended to use with my 3 gallon, but took out because it couldn't warm the water more than a degree or two. Perhaps in a 1.5 gallon environment it will do better? I have a second thermometer.

Also, what kind of water tester should I use? I have test strips, but as I'm sure you know, it's a little hard to determine the actual water quality spot on this way.


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

Let the levels of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate dictate when you change the water instead of the cloudiness. Do you have a test kit? If not, the API master kit will be your best friend . Never let ammonia climb above .25 ppm, same with nitrite. Try to keep nitrate lower then 20 ppm, but up to 40 is OK. 

Test strips are not accurate. Get a liquid test kit like the API master kit.

If you have not decided on a heater, the hydor theo 25 watt heater is wonderful. It has a 2 year warranty, too.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I've got a 25 Watt heater all set up and keeping the tank warm, although I've noticed it struggle the past couple days. The temperature here in the Northeast has been very cold and the interior of the house is a bit cooler as well, but even though the heater I have has adjustable temperature, I have been keeping it at 83 or so just to keep the water at 78.

And the test strips I used showed ammonia below 0.2ppm and good levels of everything else. I will search the local stores and Petsmart for an API master kit!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Not a bad price at all for the value! I have my water all prepared and am about to change now. I'm attempting to use the 7.5 Watt heater to warm up the other water, to little success...


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

Microwaves become your best friend for cold water changes… Heat up that water in a fish-only glass container!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

get some prime and a digital thermometer.this way you can adjust hot and cold taps to match the tank water.making your water changes easier in the long run. prime will take care of any metals in the water also.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, the 7.5 Watt heater can't even seem to heat the water for the partial change up to temperature, I'll need another or warm tap


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

So my water change is complete, and the tank is nearly as clear as it was the day I set it up. I noticed that when pouring the water in and accidentally disrupting some gravel, that some particles were released into the water. I'm going to use the gravel vacuum the next time I change the water to hopefully remove them.

Also, should I remove all the slime from the tank sides and structures? I have a scrubber that came attached to the gravel vacuum, but I'm worried it may scratch my acrylic tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I set up my 1 gallon to add in plants *cough cough* and then I got another betta, and it was cloudy as well, but it goes away with water changes and like the others say on here, its a new tank. =)


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Yup time is the cure for a bacteria bloom! Thankfully mine seems to be all cleared up now. Good to hear your one gallon also settled down!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

dido for you too. =)


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I got my API Master Test Kit and used it for the first time! pH was 7.6, Nitrite and Nitrate were both 0ppm, but Ammonia was between 0.25ppm and 0.50ppm, leaning more towards the 0.5 color! My filter is really not doing it's job, I'm going to swap it as soon as possible. 
To help with the ammonia situation, I'm doing a partial water change and also want to add Jungle Ammonia Sorb. Is this a good plan for now? I saw on the API Test kit that they recommend API Ammo-Lock; should I just use all API stuff?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i would just do water changes and test water.use prime if you have it.what is wrong with the filter? not enough or too much flow?


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the really quick reply! The filter has been giving me trouble for awhile. It becomes overloaded with bubbles, so much so that there isn't any water flow coming out, just bubble flow. I put a new bio bag in and it worked great, for a day...


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

Right now you are trying to cycle your tank. This is what is causing the cloudy water. By switching out the bio bag, you just destroyed your beneficial bacteria, as most of your BB grows in the filter media. ou never want to switch this unless it is seriously falling apart, and even then, do it gradually. 

Make sure you do a HUGE water change with Prime to bring that ammonia down. You never want ammonia to get above .25 PPM. .5 is getting VERY dangerous. Keep it as low as you can while cycling with the new filter--Maybe consider using Tetra Safestart.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

was checking on the net.seems this is a common problem.is the pump you are using the one that came with the filter?how far is the filter submerged?try adjusting the height of the filter so it is lower in the tank.try so water is 1/2 " under spillway.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> was checking on the net.seems this is a common problem.is the pump you are using the one that came with the filter?how far is the filter submerged?try adjusting the height of the filter so it is lower in the tank.try so water is 1/2 " under spillway.


Yes, I'm using the one that came with the tank, the Tetra Whisper 3i. The water line is just about a 1/2" under the spillway, so that's not a problem. Which way should the bio bag be facing?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like the company may have changed bag designs. can you describe the bio bag or link me to a pic of the type you are using.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/mp/00/04/67/98/25/0004679825900_P290721_500X500.jpg


are they like these? the plastic grid should be toward the front of the filter.the white fiber material towards the back.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> http://i.walmartimages.com/i/mp/00/04/67/98/25/0004679825900_P290721_500X500.jpg
> 
> 
> are they like these? the plastic grid should be toward the front of the filter.the white fiber material towards the back.


Yes, just like that. I'll reverse it in my tank. I read on a Tetra forum to keep it the other way, but can't hurt to try it with the grid forward.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i was on the tetra q&a, i found 1 saying white side forward and 2 saying red/orange side forward.it makes more sense to me to have the bio-scrubber forward(red side).you may want to check out the caf-10 sponge filter on the truaqua website.$2.99 delivered.small low profile sponge filter.you can bury half of it.it has room for media under the sponge too.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems like a good deal! I'm actually looking into an entire new filter, but if this is a cheap holdover I'll see if I can get it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

caf-10 should be all you would need for your size of tank.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going to purchase these two items: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FVG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
and http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YG2GGA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER. 

On top of that, I also just bought Seachem Prime! I'm going to use it to help with reducing ammonia, as well as my main water conditioner instead of tetra aqua safe if it works well. For future reference, since it is 0.1ml per gallon, or "2 drops," how can I make two drops? I'm only estimating in the cap so far.


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

xxxthebxxx said:


> I'm going to purchase these two items: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FVG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> and http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YG2GGA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER.
> 
> On top of that, I also just bought Seachem Prime! I'm going to use it to help with reducing ammonia, as well as my main water conditioner instead of tetra aqua safe if it works well. For future reference, since it is 0.1ml per gallon, or "2 drops," how can I make two drops? I'm only estimating in the cap so far.


I use prime in my 20 gallon and will use it when I get my 3 gallon done, I use a little syringe, I get them really easy from my mom who's a paramedic. but they can be bought to,

something like this works http://www.amazon.com/Syringe-Luer-...e=UTF8&qid=1389565346&sr=8-4&keywords=syringe 

or these might be a better choice since you can suck up some and just do two drops http://www.amazon.com/Flent-Eye-Med...d=1389565504&sr=8-1&keywords=medicine+dropper

these work good to
http://www.amazon.com/Medline-Plast...65533&sr=8-1&keywords=medicine+measuring+cups


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok that makes a lot more sense. Thanks for the links, I'll pick one up!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the filter you want is for the 3 gallon?


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes it'll be in my 3 gallon. It has adjustable flow, so if I ever upgraded I could continue using it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it may be too strong.hopefully somebody with an ac 20 can chime in,or you can start another thread asking about it.they are only adjustable to a point.you may still need to baffle.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> it may be too strong.hopefully somebody with an ac 20 can chime in,or you can start another thread asking about it.they are only adjustable to a point.you may still need to baffle.


From what I read on the filter, it's adjustable from 33-100gph. At the minimum, is that too much? I can start another thread if that'll help.

Quick question, what is baffle?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

33 gph in a waterfall type filter is still a lot of flow for a betta. baffle is an obstruction like a sponge or plastic barrier to disperse the flow of water. start a new thread and see what the other keepers say on this topic. some of them may have done the same thing and can give you a tip or two about it..


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

xxxthebxxx said:


> I'm going to purchase these two items: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FVG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> and http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YG2GGA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER.
> 
> On top of that, I also just bought Seachem Prime! I'm going to use it to help with reducing ammonia, as well as my main water conditioner instead of tetra aqua safe if it works well. For future reference, since it is 0.1ml per gallon, or "2 drops," how can I make two drops? I'm only estimating in the cap so far.


I wish I would have click the links when I replied earlier sorry about that  I think this would be a better filter for you I'm ordering on for my 3 gallon it has really good reviews http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005VEWCMO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link! That filter seems like it would be a good fit too, there are just so many choices...considering my order has already been placed, if the filter doesn't work out, then I'll definitely look into this one. I just posted another thread to see what other people think. Thanks for everyone's advice thus far, I really appreciate it!


----------

